# Super High End gear



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

Not so new on the market but i would clasify this as Super High End vape gear

http://picolibri.fr/en/accueil/85-picolibriares.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/18)

I would classify it as fugly. Looks like an instrument a gyne would use

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I would classify it as fugly. Looks like an instrument a gyne would use


But the others they have is alot more to my liking. But also out of my vape budget range for the next 20 lives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/18)

Eish - that carries a hefty price tag 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Eish - that carries a hefty price tag
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



When is yours being shipped to @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I would classify it as fugly. Looks like an instrument a gyne would use



love your chirps dude ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (16/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Not so new on the market but i would clasify this as Super High End vape gear
> 
> http://picolibri.fr/en/accueil/85-picolibriares.html



R150k Is this a mod for peasants



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/3/18)

jm10 said:


> R150k Is this a mod for peasants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gods more like it.


----------



## TheV (16/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> When is yours being shipped to @TheV


I got my Pico 25 buddy. I'm sorted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/18)

vicTor said:


> love your chirps dude ...lol


Lol thanks bud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (16/3/18)

Maybe uncle @Rob Fisher will buy one?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> Maybe uncle @Rob Fisher will buy one?



I don't think so... I love high-end gear but that's just silly. If I won the US lottery maybe.... but certainly not with my hard earned cash!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mr. B (16/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think so... I love high-end gear but that's just silly. If I won the US lottery maybe.... but certainly not with my hard earned cash!


So the SA Lottery isn't even enough?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/18)

Mr. B said:


> So the SA Lottery isn't even enough?



Nope.


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/18)

They do have some really nice "reasonably priced" squonkers though.




Properly gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

So imagine you get that mammoth ivory one and pop your ironman wrapped battery in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I would classify it as fugly. Looks like an instrument a gyne would use



The price of gynes i wouldn't be surprised if they have something like like that for whatever purpose.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/18)

piffht said:


> Mammoth ivory, that's rad.
> 
> A mod made of dinosaur bone and meteorite would be cool too.


Or from Unicorn horn and virgin tears. Still wont pay that amount of money

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> They do have some really nice "reasonably priced" squonkers though.
> 
> View attachment 126183
> 
> ...



I saw one of those before. But that was after i ate some questionable mushrooms

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## SouthernCelt (16/3/18)

So does that include the white gloves then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (16/3/18)

Does it come with a free panda?! Surely it must at that price

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (17/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Eish - that carries a hefty price tag
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Yes but an 18650 battery is included

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (17/3/18)

I wonder if the gloves are thrown in!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/3/18)

If I'm not mistaken, this mod was sold a while back.


----------



## antonherbst (17/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this mod was sold a while back.



That would be crazy. Must have been some shik in Dubai or oil rich country.


----------



## jm10 (17/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> That would be crazy. Must have been some shik in Dubai or oil rich country.



Or @UzziTherion , so he can have a mod to go with his Maybach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (17/3/18)

jm10 said:


> Or @UzziTherion , so he can have a mod to go with his Maybach
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it wasnt him. But then again he might just be hiding it from us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion (17/3/18)

jm10 said:


> Or @UzziTherion , so he can have a mod to go with his Maybach
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 not my Maybach, not my mod, wouldn’t buy something that outrages, I’m happy with my limelight, couldn’t have a dozen more beautiful mods then that for the price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

